# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  اتفاقية جنسية الأشخاص الطبيعيين في حالة خلافة الدول

## هيثم الفقى

اتفاقية جنسية الأشخاص الطبيعيين في حالة خلافة الدول

اعتمدت ونشرت على الملأ وفتحت للتوقيع والتصديق والانضمام بموجب قرار الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة رقم 55/153، المؤرخ في 12 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 2000

الديباجة
نظرا لأن مشاكل الجنسية الناشئة عن خلافة الدول تهم المجتمع الدولي،
وتشديدا على أن الجنسية تخضع أساسا للقانون الداخلي ضمن ما يضعه القانون الدولي من حدود،
وتسليما بأنه ينبغي أن تراعى على النحو الواجب، في المسائل المتعلقة بالجنسية، المصالح المشروعة للدول والأفراد على السواء،
وتذكيرا بأن الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان لعام 1948 قد نص على حق كل شخص في أن يتمتع بجنسية،
وتذكيرا أيضا بأن العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية لعام 1966 واتفاقية حقوق الطفل لعام 1989 يعترفان بحق كل طفل في أن يكتسب جنسية،
وتشديدا على وجوب احترام حقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية للأشخاص الذين قد تتأثر جنسيتهم بخلافة الدول احتراما كاملا،
وأخذا في الاعتبار أحكام اتفاقية تخفيض حالات انعدام الجنسية لعام 1961، واتفاقية فيينا بشأن خلافة الدول في المعاهدات لعام 1978، واتفاقية فيينا بشأن خلافة الدول في ممتلكات الدولة ومحفوظاتها وديونها لعام 1983،
واقتناعا بالحاجة إلى تدوين قواعد القانون الدولي المتعلقة بالجنسية في حالة خلافة الدول وإلى تطويرها تدريجيا، وذلك كوسيلة لضمان أمن قضائي أكبر للدول وللأفراد،
الباب الأول - أحكام عامة
المادة 1: الحق في التمتع بجنسية
لكل فرد كان، في تاريخ خلافة الدول، يتمتع بجنسية الدولة السلف، بصرف النظر عن طريقة اكتسابه تلك الجنسية، الحق في أن يحصل على جنسية دولة واحدة على الأقل من الدول المعنية، وفقا لهذه المواد.
المادة 2: المصطلحات المستخدمة
لأغراض هذه المواد:
(أ) يراد بمصطلح “خلافة الدول” حلول دولة محل دولة أخرى في المسؤولية عن العلاقات الدولية لإقليم من الأقاليم؛
(ب) يراد بمصطلح “الدولة السلف” الدولة التي حلت محلها دولة أخرى لدى حدوث خلافة دول؛
(ج) يراد بمصطلح “الدولة الخلف” الدولة التي حلت محل دولة أخرى لدى حدوث خلافة دول؛
(د) يراد بمصطلح “الدولة المعنية” الدولة السلف أو الدولة الخلف، حسب الحالة؛
(هـ) يراد بمصطلح “دولة ثالثة” أي دولة غير الدولة السلف أو الدولة الخلف؛
(و) يراد بمصطلح “الشخص المعني” كل فرد كان، في تاريخ خلافة الدول، يحمل جنسية الدولة السلف ويمكن أن تتأثر جنسيته بهذه الخلافة؛
(ز) يراد بمصطلح “تاريخ خلافة الدول” التاريخ الذي حلت فيه الدولة الخلف محل الدولة السلف في المسؤولية عن العلاقات الدولية للإقليم الذي تتعلق به خلافة الدول.
المادة 3: حالات خلافة الدول التي تشملها هذه المواد
لا تنطبق هذه المواد إلا على آثار خلافة الدول التي تحدث طبقا للقانون الدولي، وخاصة طبقا لمبادئ القانون الدولي المجسدة في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة.
المادة 4: الحيلولة دون انعدام الجنسية
تتخذ الدول المعنية جميع التدابير المناسبة للحيلولة دون أن يصبح الأشخاص الذين كانوا في تاريخ خلافة الدول يتمتعون بجنسية الدولة السلف عديمي الجنسية نتيجة لهذه الخلافة.
المادة 5: افتراض اكتساب الجنسية
رهنا بأحكام هذه المواد يفترض أن يكتسب الأشخاص المعنيون الذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في الإقليم المتأثر بخلافة الدول جنسية الدولة الخلف في تاريخ حدوث هذه الخلافة.
المادة 6: التشريع المتعلق بالجنسية وما يرتبط بها من مسائل أخرى
ينبغي أن تقوم كل دولة معنية، دون تأخير لا مبرر له، بسن تشريع بشأن الجنسية وما يرتبط بها من مسائل أخرى تنشأ في حالة خلافة الدول بما يتفق وأحكام هذه المواد. وينبغي أن تتخذ كل دولة معنية جميع التدابير المناسبة لضمان إبلاغ الأشخاص المعنيين، في غضون فترة زمنية معقولة، بأثر تشريعها على جنسيتهم، وبأية خيارات قد تكون متاحة لهم بموجبه، فضلا عن إبلاغهم بعواقب ممارسة هذه الخيارات على مركزهم.
المادة 7: تاريخ النفاذ
يصبح إعطاء الجنسية في حالة خلافة الدول، وكذلك اكتساب الجنسية الناجم عن ممارسة خيار، نافذين من تاريخ حدوث هذه الخلافة، إذا كان هناك احتمال لأن يصبح الأشخاص المعنيون، لولا ذلك، عديمي الجنسية خلال الفترة الفاصلة بين تاريخ خلافة الدول وإعطاء الجنسية أو اكتسابها على هذا النحو.
المادة 8: الأشخاص المعنيون الذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في دولة أخرى
1- لا يقع على عاتق الدولة الخلف التزام بإعطاء جنسيتها للأشخاص المعنيين الذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في دولة أخرى وكانوا يتمتعون أيضا بجنسية تلك الدولة أو أي دولة أخرى.
2- لا تعطي الدولة الخلف الأشخاص المعنيين الذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في دولة أخرى جنسيتها رغم إرادتهم إلا إذا كانوا سيصبحون، لولا ذلك، عديمي الجنسية.
المادة 9: التخلي عن جنسية دولة أخرى كشرط لإعطاء الجنسية
إذا كان الشخص المعني الذي يكون مؤهلا لاكتساب جنسية دولة خلف يحمل جنسية دولة معنية أخرى، جاز لتلك الدولة الخلف أن تجعل إعطاء جنسيتها لذلك الشخص متوقفا على تخليه عن جنسية الدولة المعنية الأخرى. على أنه لا يجوز تطبيق هذا الشرط على نحو يؤدي إلى جعل الشخص المعني عديم الجنسية ولو مؤقتا.
المادة 10: فقدان الجنسية بالاكتساب الطوعي لجنسية دولة أخرى
1- للدولة السلف أن تشترط أن يفقد جنسيتها الأشخاص المعنيون الذين يكونون، في حالة خلافة الدول، قد اكتسبوا طواعية جنسية دولة خلف.
2- للدولة الخلف أن تشترط أن يفقد جنسيتها المكتسبة في حالة خلافة الدول الأشخاص المعنيون الذين يكونون، في حالة خلافة الدول، قد اكتسبوا طواعية جنسية دولة خلف أخرى أو احتفظوا بجنسية الدولة السلف، حسب الحالة.
المادة 11: احترام إرادة الأشخاص المعنيين
1- تراعي الدول المعنية إرادة الأشخاص المعنيين متى كان هؤلاء الأشخاص مؤهلين لاكتساب جنسية دولتين أو أكثر من الدول المعنية.
2- تمنح كل دولة معنية الأشخاص المعنيين الذين لهم صلة مناسبة بتلك الدولة الحق في اختيار جنسيتها إذا كان هؤلاء الأشخاص سيصبحون، لولا ذلك، عديمي الجنسية نتيجة لخلافة الدول.
3- إذا قام الأشخاص الذين لهم حق الخيار بممارسة هذا الحق، يكون على الدولة التي اختار أولئك الأشخاص جنسيتها أن تعطيهم هذه الجنسية.
4- إذا قام الأشخاص الذين لهم حق الخيار بممارسة هذا الحق، يكون على الدولة التي تخلى أولئك الأشخاص عن جنسيتها أن تسحب هذه الجنسية منهم، إلا إذا كانوا سيصبحون بذلك عديمي الجنسية.
5- ينبغي للدول المعنية أن تتيح مهلة معقولة لممارسة حق الخيار.
المادة 12: وحدة الأسرة
حيثما يكون من شأن اكتساب الجنسية أو فقدانها في حالة خلافة الدول أن ينال من وحدة الأسرة، يكون على الدول المعنية أن تتخذ جميع التدابير المناسبة التي تسمح للأسرة بالبقاء معا أو تسمح بإعادة جمع شملها.
المادة 13: الأطفال الذين يولدون بعد خلافة الدول
للطفل الذي ولد لشخص معني بعد تاريخ خلافة الدول، ولم يكتسب أي جنسية، الحق في الحصول على جنسية الدولة المعنية التي ولد في إقليمها.
المادة 14: مركز المقيمين بصفة اعتيادية
1- لا تؤثر خلافة الدول في مركز الأشخاص المعنيين كمقيمين بصفة اعتيادية.
2- تتخذ الدولة المعنية جميع التدابير الضرورية لتمكين الأشخاص المعنيين الذين اضطروا، بسبب وقوع أحداث تتصل بخلافة الدول، إلى مغادرة مكان إقامتهم الاعتيادي في إقليمها من العودة إليه.
المادة 15: عدم التمييز
على الدول المعنية ألا تحرم الأشخاص المعنيين من حق الاحتفاظ بجنسية أو اكتسابها أو من حق الخيار عند خلافة الدول وذلك بممارسة تمييز لأي سبب من الأسباب.
المادة 16: حظر اتخاذ قرارات تعسفية بشأن مسائل الجنسية
لا يجوز تجريد الأشخاص المعنيين تجريدا تعسفيا من جنسية الدولة السلف أو حرمانهم تعسفا من حق اكتساب جنسية الدولة الخلف أو من أي حق في الخيار، إذا كانت تلك الحقوق مخولة لهم في حالة خلافة الدول.
المادة 17: الإجراءات المتعلقة بمسائل الجنسية
يتم، دون تأخير لا مبرر له، البت في الطلبات المتعلقة باكتساب الجنسية أو الاحتفاظ بها أو التخلي عنها أو المتعلقة بممارسة حق الخيار في حالة خلافة الدول. وتصدر القرارات ذات الصلة كتابة، وتكون قابلة للمراجعة الإدارية أو القضائية الفعالة.
المادة 18: تبادل المعلومات والتشاور والتفاوض
1- تتبادل الدول المعنية المعلومات وتتشاور من أجل تحديد ما قد ينجم عن خلافة الدول من آثار تضر بالأشخاص المعنيين فيما يتعلق بجنسيتهم وغير ذلك من المسائل ذات الصلة المتعلقة بمركزهم.
2- تسعى الدول المعنية، عند الضرورة، إلى الوصول إلى حل لإزالة أو تخفيف هذه الآثار الضارة عن طريق التفاوض وكذلك، حسبما يكون مناسبا، عن طريق الاتفاق.
المادة 19: الدول الأخرى
1- ليس في هذه المواد ما يقضي أن تعامل الدول الأشخاص المعنيين الذين لا تربطهم بدولة من الدول المعنية صلة فعلية، كرعايا لتلك الدولة، ما لم يؤد ذلك إلى معاملة أولئك الأشخاص كما لو كانوا عديمي الجنسية.
2- ليس في هذه المواد ما يمنع الدول من معاملة الأشخاص المعنيين، الذين أصبحوا عديمي الجنسية نتيجة لخلافة الدول، كرعايا للدولة المعنية التي يحق لهم اكتساب جنسيتها أو الاحتفاظ بها إذا كانت هذه المعاملة تعود بالنفع على أولئك الأشخاص.
الباب الثاني - أحكام تتصل بفئات محددة من خلافة الدول
الفرع 1- نقل جزء من الإقليم
المادة 20: إعطاء جنسية الدولة الخلف وسحب جنسية الدولة السلف
عندما تنقل دولة جزءا من إقليمها إلى دولة أخرى، يكون على الدولة الخلف أن تعطي جنسيتها للأشخاص المعنيين الذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في الإقليم المنقول، ويكون على الدولة السلف أن تسحب جنسيتها منهم، ما لم يتبين خلاف ذلك من ممارسة حق الخيار الذي يتعين منحه لهؤلاء الأشخاص. بيد أنه لا يجوز للدولة السلف أن تسحب جنسيتها قبل أن يكتسب هؤلاء الأشخاص جنسية الدولة الخلف.
الفرع 2 - توحيد الدول
المادة 21: إعطاء جنسية الدولة الخلف
رهنا بأحكام المادة 8، متى اتحدت دولتان أو أكثر وتشكلت من ذلك دولة خلف واحدة، بصرف النظر عما إذا كانت الدولة الخلف دولة جديدة أو كانت شخصيتها مطابقة لشخصية إحدى الدول التي اتحدت، أعطت الدولة الخلف جنسيتها لجميع الأشخاص الذين كانوا يتمتعون، في تاريخ خلافة الدول، بجنسية دولة سلف.
الفرع 3 - انحلال الدولة
المادة 22: إعطاء جنسية الدولة الخلف
عندما تنحل الدولة وتزول من الوجود، وتتشكل من مختلف أجزاء إقليم الدولة السلف دولتان خلف أو أكثر، يكون على كل دولة من الدول الخلف، ما لم يتبين خلاف ذلك من ممارسة حق الخيار، أن تعطي جنسيتها لـ:
(أ) الأشخاص المعنيين الذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في إقليمها؛
(ب) ورهنا بأحكام المادة 8:
‘1’ الأشخاص المعنيين غير المشمولين بالفقرة الفرعية (أ) الذين تربطهم صلة قانونية مناسبة بإحدى الوحدات المكونة للدولة السلف والتي أصبحت جزءا من الدولة الخلف؛
‘2’ الأشخاص المعنيين الذين لا يحق لهم الحصول على جنسية أية دولة معنية بموجب الفقرتين الفرعيتين (أ) و (ب) ‘1’ والذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في دولة ثالثة، وكان مسقط رأسهم في إقليم أصبح إقليما لتلك الدولة الخلف، أو كان فيه آخر مكان لإقامتهم الاعتيادية قبل تركهم الدولة السلف، أو كانت تربطهم بتلك الدولة الخلف أية صلة مناسبة أخرى.
المادة 23: قيام الدول الخلف بمنح حق الخيار
1- تمنح الدول الخلف حق الخيار للأشخاص المعنيين المشمولين بأحكام المادة 22 والمؤهلين لاكتساب جنسية دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الخلف.
2- تمنح كل دولة من الدول الخلف حق اختيار جنسيتها للأشخاص المعنيين الذين لا تشملهم أحكام المادة 22.
الفرع 4 - انفصال جزء أو أجزاء من الإقليم
المادة 24: إعطاء جنسية الدولة الخلف
عندما ينفصل جزء أو أجزاء من إقليم دولة عن تلك الدولة وتتشكل من ذلك دولة خلف أو أكثر، مع استمرار الدولة السلف في الوجود، يكون على الدولة الخلف، ما لم يتبين خلاف ذلك من ممارسة حق الخيار، أن تعطي جنسيتها إلى:
(أ) الأشخاص المعنيين الذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في إقليمها؛
(ب) ورهنا بأحكام المادة 8:
‘1’ الأشخاص المعنيين غير المشمولين بالفقرة الفرعية (أ) الذين تربطهم صلة قانونية مناسبة بإحدى الوحدات المكونة للدولة السلف والتي أصبحت جزءا من الدولة الخلف؛
‘2’ الأشخاص المعنيين الذين لا يحق لهم الحصول على جنسية أية دولة معنية بموجب الفقرتين الفرعيتين (أ) و (ب) ‘1’ والذين يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في دولة ثالثة، وكان مسقط رأسهم في إقليم أصبح إقليما لتلك الدولة الخلف، أو كان فيه آخر مكان لإقامتهم الاعتيادية قبل تركهم الدولة السلف، أو كانت تربطهم بتلك الدولة الخلف أية صلة مناسبة أخرى.
المادة 25: سحب جنسية الدولة السلف
1- تسحب الدولة السلف جنسيتها من الأشخاص المعنيين الذين يكونون مؤهلين لاكتساب جنسية الدولة الخلف وفقا للمادة 24، على أنه لا يجوز لها أن تسحب جنسيتها قبل أن يكتسب هؤلاء الأشخاص جنسية الدولة الخلف.
2- إلا أنه لا يجوز للدولة السلف، ما لم يتبين خلاف ذلك من ممارسة حق الخيار، أن تسحب جنسيتها من الأشخاص المشار إليهم في الفقرة 1 الذين:
(أ) يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في إقليمها؛
(ب) لا تشملهم الفقرة الفرعية (أ) والذين تربطهم صلة قانونية مناسبة بإحدى الوحدات المكونة للدولة السلف والتي بقيت جزءا من الدولة السلف؛
(ج) يقيمون بصفة اعتيادية في دولة ثالثة، وكان مسقط رأسهم في مكان بقي جزءا من إقليم الدولة السلف، أو كان ذلك المكان هو آخر مكان لإقامتهم الاعتيادية قبل تركهم الدولة السلف، أو كانت تربطهم بتلك الدولة السلف أية صلة مناسبة أخرى.
المادة 26: قيام الدولة السلف والدولة الخلف بمنح حق الخيار
تمنح الدولة السلف والدولة الخلف حق الخيار لجميع الأشخاص المعنيين المشمولين بأحكام المادة 24 والفقرة 2 من المادة 25 الذين يكونون مؤهلين لاكتساب جنسية كل من الدولة السلف والدولة الخلف أو جنسية دولتين أو أكثر من الدول الخلف.
_______________________
- وثيقة الأمم المتحدة a/res/55/153.

----------

